# Super Skyscrapers...One World Trade Center



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

Awesome Video, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

I would have liked it better if they just rebuilt it as per the original blueprints but just a bit stronger.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

uconduit said:


> I would have liked it better if they just rebuilt it as per the original blueprints but just a bit stronger.


That would be cool but where do you stop if you start building structures to withstand aeroplane impacts? We have enough overengineered crap like 32mm reo on 200mm centres just for seismic issues.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

chewy said:


> That would be cool but where do you stop if you start building structures to withstand aeroplane impacts? We have enough overengineered crap like 32mm reo on 200mm centres just for seismic issues.


Some people believe that if you can't do something 100% effective you should give up, I disagree. As long as the marginal increase in utility gained by added fortifications exceeds the marginal cost adding fortifications then it makes sense to do so.


----------

